

SSL display in Microsoft Edge - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/ev-ssl-microsoft-edge

======
nailer
Author here. Let me know if you'd like any other testing done. I'll also re-
check if anything changes in the stable build, which should be out in 10 days
time.

